

Learn programming in 12 Weeks from my couch? Legit? - JimJamMasterJ
http://www.makersacademy.com/global_pilot

======
Xywzel
Take this one instead: "Teach Yourself Programming in Ten Years". The quickies
can teach basics needed to make calculators or some utility scripts even in
one week. That's ok, if you only need to do some simple stuff every now and
then, but to learn how thing really work, where to optimize and how to design
programs structure, you have to code for years with different languages, types
of programs and environments.

------
alinajaf
Having met the instructors (and some of the students), they're an incredibly
bright bunch of people. They would have put a lot of time and effort into
arranging this course. This is probably an excellent way to kick-start your
programming skills, let alone "legit".

Do note that entry requirements are strict i.e. you need to show some aptitude
for programming before they even let you start the course.

------
kfk
Might be legit, but is that tuition justified?

As an "external", not having a job in coding but with coding skills, the only
way I see worth paying that kind of money is if "graduating" gives very high
chances to land a position (high= >80%).

~~~
startuprob
For our London course, we have a variety of hiring partners and graduates are
getting full-time jr developer positions. The reason we aren't promising to
actively do this for the Global course is that it would be impossible for us
to have relationships with hiring partners across the globe. That being said,
we do have relationships with a variety of global recruiters and we'll do
everything we can.

From a technical perspective - our graduates are well prepared for these types
of positions.

~~~
kfk
Thanks for the reply. I was away so I could not say this before. Thanks.

------
jodiealaine
Absolutely legit! Having met the guys at Makers Academy I have seen first-hand
their sincerity, ability, and passion to truly deliver what they set out to
do. I'd encourage anyone with a desire to learn programming to check them out
and see for yourself!

------
viennacoder
If you're going to learn digitally, there are a lot of great free resources
out there.

Check out Startup Engineering on coursera. There is a session going on now.

But, to answer the question, yes you can learn in 12 weeks from your couch.

------
Peroni
I know a few of the guys that run Makers and to give them credit, they do a
fantastic job.

They are one of very few initiatives in the UK that are actively trying to
bridge the skills gap in tech that's currently crippling the industry.

~~~
startuprob
Thanks for the kind words - we really do want to change the way that people
learn how to code.

------
antonchernikov
The world is becoming more digital. We need more programmers. Makers Acadmeny
have one of the leanest and most effective coding courses in the world. Check
them out.

------
xsquare
It's not that cheap. Maybe it's easier (and free as well) just to learn those
things by yourself.

~~~
inetsee
I think the fundamental question is whether you have the self discipline to do
the work by yourself. If you are highly self disciplined, and a self starter,
then there are a lot of good quality, free options, like Coursera, Udacity,
MIT's OpenCourseware, etc.

If you need an external push, like knowing that you've spent a lot of money on
a course, then this may be for you, although it seems like a lot of money to
me.

~~~
xsquare
Completely agree with that.

------
noamkos
Legit! Great stuff!!

